# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Notebook-Vergleich: Welcher ist der beste Laptop?



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Notebook-Vergleich: Welcher ist der beste Laptop?*

						Sie möchten von Ihrem klobigen Desktop auf einen schlanken, portablen Laptop umsteigen? Oder Ihr altes Notebook gegen eine modernes, leistungsfähigeres Modell eintauschen? Dann sind Sie bei uns genau richtig! Wir haben für Sie in unserem großen Laptop-Test aktuelle Geräte auf Herz und Nieren getestet. In unserer Notebook-Bestenliste finden Sie nicht nur unseren Notebook-Testsieger, sondern auch unseren Preis-Leistungs-Sieger.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Notebook-Vergleich: Welcher ist der beste Laptop?*


----------

